# NEED ADVICE ON FOX MOUNT!!



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Howdy there fellas! I have a great friend who used to live near me that had 2 roadkilled red foxes mounted prolly 12 years ago. They *WERE* absolutely beautiful, and he kept them in his basement with his other trophies. He moved into a new house in Utah near St. George in the Desert, which is pretty much nothing but windows. These windows were supposedly UV stable, but the foxes sat in his office for 3 years now in the sun and have faded. It made me sick to visit him last week to see how those red foxes faded to a pale gray color! uke:

Thought you guys might have an idea of how to bring back the color...any dye / conditioner, or if any of you have heard of this type of fading. The mounts still look good, but the color is sadly gone!! He's moved the mounts, but It's waaaaay too late.

Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated!!

HATCHETMAN


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Sun is a killer! NEVER EVER keep your mounts near a window where sun will shine on it...Even for part of the day! I do not know of any dyes that you could use. Painting is not an option either. I think you are out of luck!


----------

